# Bandsaw getting ready to see the dumpster



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all. Made the mistake of buying a menards bandsaw. I believe the brand is performax. I have had this thing about six months and have still not been able to make a straight cut. I can't find any info on the web about it except for neg reviews. I have tried alignments, moving all parts, loosening and tightening belt and so on. Does anybody have or have had this model? By the way, I know this was a bad investment so please keep the jokes to a minimum!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

If it's that bad, take it apart and make something else out of the parts. Those parts will come in handy when you least expect it. Better than dumping it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Have you tried putting a decent quality blade on it? That and a good tune-up could make all the difference. FIL has a 9" Delta model similar to yours that he never could get to work right. After I tuned it up for him and replaced the crappy stock blade it was a completely different machine.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah tried two diff blades. This was my first bandsaw so didn't want to get anything fancy. I have used numerous in thee past so I kind of knew what I was getting into with the cheapy. Any specifics about the tuning I could do? The blade is so tight that when it comes off its its damn near impossible to get back on no mattet how much I loosen the wheels. It is impossible for me to get it and keep it centered. Ugh!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Although the saw in this video is larger than the one you have, the tune-up procedures still apply, 



.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Sween! Just watched the video, some things in there that I def haven't checked yet. When I get time I will tune her up and let you know!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

cj,look at the wheels real close.........is there ANYTHING that looks like they were balanced?Holes drilled for lightening?Taped on wieghts?I know its a pain but wheels out of balance or worse,out of round set up harmonics that really can give a machine the humps.

Heck,even messed up/worn tyres can have this effect.Ain't sayin thats what the problem is........its just that the wheels "happiness" seem to have a huge bearing on overall smooveness.Its their diameter,its the largest moving thing on a BS.Next is a large pulley,then cheap belts,then motor and so on.BW


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

U will def check that. Thanx bj


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

I mean bw sorry bout that


----------

